# Where do I put me pots???



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hello fellow Bursteners!

Have we got a 'Friday afternoon' van where the work force was too busy thinking what they were going to do over the week end to put in a draining board?

Call me a numpty (most folks do!) but it has only just occurred to me - after having the vehicle for a week and a half that there is no draining board! what do you folks do about draining dishes? Hubby suggest just laying a tea towel next to the sink to stand things on, but am not to keen on having a dripping tea towel hanging around all the time.

How do you deal with the problem?

Sandy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

castaway said:


> Have we got a 'Friday afternoon' van where the work force was too busy thinking what they were going to do over the week end to put in a draining board?
> 
> Sandy


Can't speak for Burstners but we had our Bessacar for a couple of months, moaning quietly about daft designs with no draining board and using a teatowel, when we noticed that the pictures in the ads had a draining board.

We now have one- forgotten by the dealer ( along with the sink cover/ chopping board) when we collected he van. Its very useful and sits next to the sink with a lip that drains into the sink. It stores in a special slot in the cupboard. Dealers remove them in case they are stolen while the vans are on show.

Perhaps Burstners have them too ?


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

oh - well, perhaps it did - once upon a time, but you have given me food for thought, perhaps I can improvise - stares at dustbin lid - nah! Perhaps I could use a plastic tray and take a little chunk out of one end and bung a couple of little feet to raise it on the other! Thanks Grizzly


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Castaway

This MHF thread from last year might give you an idea you could use

>click<

BTW I don't need the big one you can see in one of the photos so if you want it send me an address and I'll post it to you.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Draining board*

Hi

Swift supplied a circular draining board that sits on the work top and can then be stored after use. If Burstner do not do a similar model, then take a look at our friends O'Learys Motorhomes,

https://sslrelay.com/s113419701.one...1e79676e/shopdata/product_overview.shopscript

The other option is a tea tray - £1 from our favourite poundshop and a wire drainer - again £1. I use this in preference to the Swift draining board as I can drain more things.

Russell


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Although we do have a drainer next to our sink, it is very small and if you have a big wash-up it fills up and because of its position it is impossible for a second person to help by drying up for you.

Our solution is one of the ready made French combined draining racks with tray.
These racks have little feet which click into 'shoes' on the tray.
Now we can wash up and after a few minutes lift the tray complete with rack and put on the table behind in order that the second person can dry up. The tray of course catches the draining water.
In the meantime the person washing up can get on with it using the built in small draining surface for the remaining items.

These are also very useful as they pretty well ensure you get help with this chore.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Castaway,

Like Russell, we use a small wire drainer, (but in the shape of a basket), that sits inside the smaller, of the two kitchen sinks.

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

So what are you saying Jock?
Your smallest one is bigger than my only one? 
There was I thinking you put your washing up into the Dishwasher. :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> There was I thinking you put your washing up into the Dishwasher. :lol:


Not quite Frank,

I put the washing up in front of the dishwasher. She then deals with it when she's ready. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

No drainer on the Adria. Tray and plastic drainer thing. Works well 'cos we can then use the tray for tea things etc. Always useful if one item can have two purposes.

Sue


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

our drainer on the euramobil is on the hob.....we just lift up the glass cover put a wire rack over the gas rings and all the drips drain into the plughole on the cooker....quick wipe over when finished, pots done and hob cleaned


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Dishes*

Our 747 has a continental draining area next to the sink which is a useful size. According to the spec sheet a chopping board should be provided but we did not get one. The dealer is looking into the matter with Burstners.

Ed


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Here's a link to square drainers Betterware


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thank you folks for all your helpful and imaginative ideas. For the time being I dug our a large oval melamine tray, had hubby drill out a slot at one end, stuck a couple of those 'ever so useful for everything' plastic suction hook (minus the hooks I hasten to add) under neath at the opposite end to raise it and laid a plastic draining mat in the tray. We are going away for a dry run in our van at the end of the week so will either come back and bung it in the bin in disgust - or tuck it away under a cupboard in the van with pride!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

castaway said:


> i We are going away for a dry run in our van at the end of the week so will either come back and bung it in the bin in disgust - or tuck it away under a cupboard in the van with pride!


Hi Sandy...did you say your van was a new one ? If so then contact either your dealer or Burstner and they should send you the missing drainer.

Enjoy your dry run and I hope everything else is in good order. I like your solution. One ofthe fun things for me about owning a motorhome is finiding solutions for everyday problems.

G


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Not new I am afraid Grizzly, 2001 but totally agree, using your imagination to over come irksome little problems is half the fun. some of the Heath Robinson's we have come up with in the past deserve and award - or shooting!!


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

On our Burstner the sink cover doubles as a draining board - you stand it on top of the cooker lid and the cut out section matches the curve of the sink and it has a drainage channel to drain the drips back into the sink. 

We find it works better if you stick a wooden spoon under the edge furthest from the sink as it then slopes down towards the sink and drains better.

It is also supposed to be used as a chopping board but we don't because it isn't scratch proof! :?


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Our sink is about two foot away from the cooker - you got a great big sink top there friend !!! - I think my kitchen lay out must be a tad different!

I suppose you could use the sink cover as a chopping board but it has a great hole in the middle which I could just see my tomatoes disappearing down through it!


----------

